# Knife Accidents



## RBM (Sep 6, 2015)

Those of us who use knives know knife wounds will happen from time to time as careful and as safe as we may be. It is just a hazard of working with knives. This time around instead of the knife striking a finger, my left middle finger knuckle came back up and struck the knife edge. So I was not careless with the knife, I was careless with my hand in proximity to the knife. I did not even know my hand had struck the knife until I saw blood. I just don't feel it. It laid the top flap of knuckle skin over. On the knuckle stitches would not work and I have had knuckle cuts before. So I washed it, laid the skin back on, and applied antibiotic ointment and three band aids from the first aid kit. Got the bleeding to stop with band aid pressure. It will no doubt take weeks or a month or so to heal. I have been here before many times so this is nothing new to me. It will limit my ability for a while until it heals as any wound does. It just means it takes longer for me to get things done. All we can do is continue to practice safe knife handling but be aware that even with safe knife handling accidents can still happen and be prepared for them.﻿


----------



## Whiteeagle (Sep 6, 2015)

Yep, RBP, no matter how careful you are, accidents just seem to happen! Wishing you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Anvil Head (Sep 7, 2015)

Ouch!
Constant hazard in my line of work. Just make sure you keep your knives sharp - the cut will heal much quicker. No telling how many of my cuts were flushed, compressed, glued and taped in a matter of minutes so I could get back to work. Part I hate is finding I did not get all the blood off the knife I was working on.
Instant patina on hi-carb forged blades and can really cause a lot of extra work on handle material.
Prefer knife cuts way over 60 grit belt cuts or high temp burns, both heal a lot slower.


----------



## Cleankill47 (Oct 4, 2015)

Yep, my daughter nicked herself at adventure outdoors today trying out a leverlock folding knife. Definitely not the first time, sure won't be the last. She's had a fixed blade for over a year now and really wants a folder, but it just doesn't seem like it's time yet. She stopped the bleeding herself before she wanted a bandage (only because it was on the knuckle). She's gotten the hang of things pretty quick. Learned the rules about fire really fast, and if it ever stops raining here anytime soon, she'll be building and lighting her first fire from scratch.


----------



## RBM (Oct 4, 2015)

Cleankill47 said:


> Yep, my daughter nicked herself at adventure outdoors today trying out a leverlock folding knife. Definitely not the first time, sure won't be the last. She's had a fixed blade for over a year now and really wants a folder, but it just doesn't seem like it's time yet. She stopped the bleeding herself before she wanted a bandage (only because it was on the knuckle). She's gotten the hang of things pretty quick. Learned the rules about fire really fast, and if it ever stops raining here anytime soon, she'll be building and lighting her first fire from scratch.



That's awesome about her fire skill. Keep her practicing it and teaching her more about the skill expanding her capability with it. Give it time and she will get the hang of using the folder. Sorry about the nick she got. Hopefully not a bad one. Yes the knuckle takes longer to heal. Fortunately mine is almost completely healed thanks to antibiotics and a rapid turn around. That is the key. Staving off bacterial infection and keeping wounds from going septic. Still do not yet have feeling in that spot so the nerves have not yet healed there but the finger is once again usable. Now if I could just shake this sinus infection.


----------



## Bill Mc (Oct 4, 2015)

We had a ex-employee that cut herself at a gun show when she tried to close a locked blade knife.

She apparently received a bad infection (flesh eating bacteria?) and lost her hand. 

Sad.  Be careful with those sharp objects.


----------



## RBM (Oct 4, 2015)

Bill Mc said:


> We had a ex-employee that cut herself at a gun show when she tried to close a locked blade knife.
> 
> She apparently received a bad infection (flesh eating bacteria?) and lost her hand.
> 
> Sad.  Be careful with those sharp objects.



Maybe. Flesh eating is rare. Could be that she did not get the infection under control fast enough. It is sad whatever the cause.

If you see a red streak starting from the wound going to the torso then get proper medical attention immediately. Don't let it get to that point and take care of the wound right away after the accident cleaning it and treating it with anti-septic at the least even if you don't have antibiotics. Stop the bleeding either with pressure or if the wound is too large with sutures. Treat it again with anti-septic after the sutures. Bandage it up. Check it often, keep it clean, and clean bandages. Let it air out overnight when not active. This is what I do for minor cuts. I would get medical help for major (large) cuts and wounds.


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 5, 2015)

And....never admit you cut yourself at a Hammer-in! Red hot steel will show up before you can blink. (how do I know? I read a lot.)


----------



## elmer_fudd (Oct 5, 2015)

That sucks.  Has anyone tried plantain (or other plant remedy) on wounds?


----------



## RBM (Oct 5, 2015)

elmer_fudd said:


> That sucks.  Has anyone tried plantain (or other plant remedy) on wounds?



Usnea or beard lichen works as an anti-bacterial slapped on the wound because its acidic. Bacteria don't like acid. I haven't done Usnea yet. Tannin tea (anti-bacterial) from boiled tree bark like Oak is a good anti-septic wash. Better than just purified water wash. There are a lot of others I can't recall right now.


----------

